# Name some good cat lakes.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I normally fish eastfork cause it's close to home and normally do good.But now and then you want to try somewhere different.What would you consider a real good catfish lake in ohio.And while were at it,what do you think is the better all around fishing lakes here.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I HATE lakes...I would prefer a river over a lake any day of the week...You always catch more and bigger fish in rivers/creeks...

This is my opinion....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I perfer Rivers/Creeks too, but when I look @ KATFISH's flatheads, I always think about changing my ways!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

All the Muskingum watershed lakes in the eastern part of the state are very good lakes.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all it is a Myth that Rivers produce bigger cats ...... River cats can be located easier AT TIMES , but the lakes produce the big boys. Not saying lakes are better , but to say they don't produce big cats like lakes isn't so. Most of the record cats came from lakes............ To answer you Stampede -- Rocky Fork , which is close to you , as well as Paint Creek Lake , are two EXCELLENT cattin lakes . Both have a good population of flatheads ( especially Rocky Fork ) and channel cattin can be fantastic at Paint Creek. As far as best in the state? Muskingum Water Shed Lakes are probably your best bet by far..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I initially thought I should steer clear of this one but I can't resist  



> First of all it is a Myth that Rivers produce bigger cats ...... River cats can be located easier AT TIMES , but the lakes produce the big boys.


The problem with rivers is that they cannot provide a long term habitat for catfish. By that I mean the water levels-O2 levels-pollution levels do not allow catfish to survive to the old age required for true trophy catfish. Now I know some of you will point out 1 or 2 big fish caught from rivers as examples of the fishery. 

My answer is that I prefer fishing where there are a fifty pound cat for every 1000 acres of water. In rivers the best habitat might have a fifty pound cat for every 15000 acres of water.



> I HATE lakes...I would prefer a river over a lake any day of the week...You always catch more and bigger fish in rivers/creeks...












Now I figure I am an intelligent guy  so educate me.










Some lakes provide both excellent habitat and stable conditions that allow fish to reach maturity.



> Most of the record cats came from lakes


This is a fact. Records show that Ohio catfish grow bigger in lakes.

I spent years probing Ohio rivers for trophy cats and finally learned to fish lakes to be more consistent at catching trophy catfish.

BTW
Consistency at catching trophy catfish might only be one fish for every 3 nights fished.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

As always, very impressive Robbie! 

If those pictures don't make a guy want to fish the lakes for trophy fish nothing will!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> You always catch more and bigger fish in rivers/creeks...This is my opinion....


Proof that an opinion can be wrong.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I hate lake fishing simply because it takes more time to locate flatheads, for me any way..I know Rivers produce smaller fish usually, but I can read a river..I dont have the paitence to try and catch flatheads from lakes.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Well now...playing the devil's advocate it's a fact that the world record blue cat came recently from a river. The IN & KY bluecat records came from the Ohio River.
That is bluecat, not flatheads. So, for big blues...rivers, big flats...lakes (but not paylakes..who get their big fish from rivers *lol*)


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

JEEZE US !!!!! JimmydaCat- WE are talkin real cats, not them over grown channel cats ....  ........ Whoops , gotta be careful as to not hi-jack this thread ... Sorry Stampede....  ...The point I was trying to make is yes,rivers do hold large cats. In fact , places like the James and Miss. hold very large cats. But there are lakes throughout this great land of ours that have literally thousands of cats over 50 pounds , depending on the lake and size of the lake... I believe flathunter hit it on the money. Alot of people don't want to invest the time in finding the large cats in lakes ... I know Robby has caught many cats over 50 , and a 60 or two.... lake cats...Lake Texhoma and Santee Cooper will hold their own against any river........just to name a couple..... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

See finally someone thinks the way I do. My brother in law who loves to fish the river for cats thinks the fish get bigger in the river and I've been telling him for years now he was wrong. I like to fish Eastfork I think there are some huge fish in that lake. Of course I have yet to catch one to prove my point but I think they are in there.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

catfish_hunter said:


> I HATE lakes...I would prefer a river over a lake any day of the week...You always catch more and bigger fish in rivers/creeks...
> 
> This is my opinion....



you hate lakes cuz they suck or cuz it is easier to trot line the rivers and creeks?  Rod and reel and you might like the lakes more.......you will catch just as many or at least better quality over time in the lakes if you learn them.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

for channel cats ..........i like......... clendening, tappan and atwood lakes. as far as state record fish go.........i dont think fish caught on jugs or doplines & trotlines should count for state record fish. or do they ?? ive always heard rumors that the state record caught from clendening wasnt even caught on rod & reel. in my opinion jugs and lines are a NO BRAINER place the line in a good location bait it and check it every so often. what is the challenge in that ?? fight a 50 lb plus flattie on rod & reel and land it then you are doing something to brag about. oh yeah in our tournament club as far as the biggest channel cats turned in , it really is a toss up. tappan has our biggest channel so far this year just over 10 lbs and last year it was the tuscarawas river just under 10 lbs. so flip a coin on which is actually better for big fish. our largest flathead last year a 52 lber was taken from tappan on ROD & REEL not a jug or line.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

How did this turn into a thread about jugging and lines?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok Jim  



> What would you consider a real good catfish lake in ohio.


My thoughts were contained within the boundaries of Ohio.



> The IN & KY bluecat records came from the Ohio River.


I will point out that there is no Ohio record blue cat  

Jack made a point that is very pertinent. It is much easier to learn to read rivers and locate catfish in them.



> know Rivers produce smaller fish usually, but I can read a river..I dont have the paitence to try and catch flatheads from lakes.


To make a point:

How many small bass do you catch compared to trophy bass over 8 pounds?
This is an illustration of a population dynamics pyramid with the peak or smallest percentage of that population reaching trophy size. the principle remains the same in each watershed.

Catfish in lakes have a broader angle at the top of the pyramid because fish grow older (larger)

This means there are more trophy size fish per acre than in rivers.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Trotlines are LEGAL ROCKY!!! 
That means no matter how much it pisses you off people are still gonna use them!!!

And even though for some reason every time I talk about catching a nice fish or even fishing at all you think Im trotlineing....Ive caught my fair share of nice sized Rod and Reel fish in THE RIVERS!

I hate lakes cause they are hard to scout out...And I have never caught anything nice out of them...


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

robbie replies to a question not by answering it but by tooting his own horn with the pics we have been subjected to 1000's of times!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Sorry guys, I was just poking fun at him, I did not mean to make him mad


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread has indeed been hijacked....  ... Hey Stampede , read between the lines for your answer ...  .... As far as Eastfork and large cats, yes , I know of many over 40 pounds caught there. Again, this lake is the same as all large lakes. STRUCTURE , STRUCTURE , STRUCTURE and water that is NOT deep ( less than 15' ) and you will find the flatties @ East fork. Patience is probably the #1 thing that people lack when it comes to lakes. But the pay off is great .......... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> I will point out that there is no Ohio record blue cat


 They are not endangered but something else classified in OH and therefore aren't on a list. They are still a catfish. And anyone who had gone to the James can testify. Besides, they do in IN & KY. 
Big cats are definitely in the lakes, for proof all you have to do is look at the tournament results for Clending and Tappan. Why is it whenever anyone makes a post on here that certain individuals ALWAYS attack people??? Oh yeah, you can do that IF you are one of THE INSTIGATORS !!  #59
Trust me, I have it first hand from an insider, not some hearsay, that big catfish are indeed caught in lakes. It's not a conspiracy. Freaking catguys, no wonder everyone's chumming for carp these days.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

True on both counts..to a point...  ... There are certain members who always want to stir the pot .... what goes around comes around.... and the catters are indeed migrating to the carp...  But I did notice a HUGE war of words on a carp site the other day. Heck , it was ten pages long ..  I even made the coment that I thought the catters were bad....  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

This IS a public discussion forum but only a few select can get away with speaking their mind and not be reprimanded.  #71  
I don't care where you fish, some huge cats will be caught in lakes.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

RELAX GUYS !!! I JUG FISH !!! im saying that for state records they shouldnt count in comparison to rod & reel fish.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

agreed......


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Trot lines too, I submit to you that a fish caught on a trot line ought not be permitted considered for a state record. How about limb lines??


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

wow,I was gonna make a another comment on this thread, but it looks to have gotten out of hand a little..What the heck, yes trot lines are legal, but lets hope in a few years they will be illegal..Now how did we get on the subject of trotlines with this thread????


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

rockbass said:


> you hate lakes cuz they suck or cuz it is easier to trot line the rivers and creeks?  Rod and reel and you might like the lakes more.......you will catch just as many or at least better quality over time in the lakes if you learn them.


That's where trotlines were first mentioned. 
I've heard some nice fish (flatheads) have been know to caught at Rocky Fork and Cowan too.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Gee man, How did I manage to stay out of this one? I cant beleive there was a thread like this that I stayed out of. It really has been a rough time at work I guess. More work = less time on OGF

The reason Flathunter hates lakes, is that truth be told he trot line about 75% of the fish he catches, sorry buddy I couldnt hold your secret in any longer!  

So guys....... anyone been paylakin recently?


----------



## yellowcat (Jan 16, 2005)

I agree lakes produce some very nice flats but I have seen and heard of several flats over 80lbs from the Ohio river here in Ky over the last several years. I have yet to see or hear of any over 70 from Barkley and Kentucky lakes which are two of the biggest lakes in the U.S. I feel like the Ohio river could one day produce the next world record flat and it could happen during one of the tournaments held on it.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

I feel rod & reel fish should only count towards state records. SORRY just my opinion.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard of some flats over 60-65# caught out of the Ohio Rvier, and it wouldn't surprise me one bit to hear larger ones have been netted. It does stand to reason a fish could grow fatter in a lake where it doesn't have the fluctuations and current to fight against. On the other hand, it may fall prey to an angler & never get to grow as large. Many lakes have so much pressure. Rivers do too, but at least the fish have backwaters & creeks to hide in. Interesting question, I wonder if they've done any creel surveys or shock surveys to know.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll stay out of the lake / river debate.The debate is ok,everyone is entitled .Two of the biggest cats i've ever caught were out of brush creek,you missed the creek debate.The biggest was out of a small lake.The wife and i are planning a fishing trip in a few weeks or so.You may have seen my post about yellow perch lakes.We were also thinking about catfish lakes.Somewhere we haven't been.I fish eastfork regular but haven't come up with the BIG one yet even though i know big ones are in the lake.Probally where i fish and bait choice.But keep on with the debate. :B :B


----------

